# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen Door Bloedtest/verboden Voedingsmiddelen?

## c

Hallo mensen.

Wie heeft ervaring opgedaan met het ondergaan van een bepaalde bloedtest? Nav deze test wordt een lijst gemaakt met voedingsmiddelen die niet goed door je lichaam worden verteerd/afgebroken. Acht weken mag je deze voedingsmiddelen niet meer gebruiken en dan zou je vele kilo&#39;s moeten afvallen en je zou je een stuk fitter moeten gaan voelen. Het nadeel is wel dat dit je 500 euro kost. Best wel veel geld. Wie o wie heeft ervaring met dit dieet?

C

----------


## :ph34r:

Ik wil even zeggen dat ik wel iemand ken die dat heeft gedaan. Die gene zei het komt op het zelfde neer als een bloedgroepen dieet alleen is dit wat uitgebreider. Volgens haar is het zonde voor je geld en werkt het niet echt. Als je 100% er achter staat zal het werken maar dan moet je je hele leven anders gaan leven.

----------


## Marie

Ik heb heel erg geaarzeld.
Maanden geleden dit onderwerp hier ook al eens aangekaart.
Inmiddels is er een aanvraag voor vergoeding bij het ziekenfonds onderweg.
Als die het vergoeden wil ik het wel proberen.
Overigens in mijn geval in eerste plaats om mijn chronische vermoeidheid te verlichten.
Als ik er gewicht door zou kwijt raken, dan zou dat mee genomen zijn.

Het is dat onderzoek wat Raymond van Barneveld (die Darter) ook heeft laten doen.
En het heeft absoluut niets met het bloedgroepen dieet te maken.
Het is een zeer uitgebreid onderzoek, met een even uitgebreid advies.
Er wordt op 92 stoffen gecontroleerd of het invloed heeft op jouw gezondheid.
Het gaat erom dat bepaalde voedingsstoffen ontstekingsreacties in je lichaam kunnen veroorzaken.
Die dus symptomen zoals bv vermoeidheid of sterke behoefte aan verkeerde voeding geven. 

Je kunt info over dit onderzoek vinden op http://www.theshape.nl

Mijn orthomoleculair therapeut heeft het het eerst zelf gedaan om het te testen en is er laaiend enthousiast over.
Hij had problemen met zijn bloedsuikerspiegel en dat was na een paar weken helemaal over.
Ook is ie tien kilo lichter.
Hij heeft al verscheidene patienten doorverwezen, tot nu toe met bij allen resultaat.
Al had dat niet altijd met hun gewicht te maken.
En hij heeft geen aandelen hierin.
Hij raakt er zelfs patienten door kwijt.

Voor ziekenfondsvergoeding heb je wel een aanvraag van een erkend arts nodig.
Mijn huisarts was bereid er aan mee te werken dus misschien zit er toch wel wat in.

----------


## Mo

Naar mijn mening is het belachelijk om zoveel geld te vragen voor zo iets natuurlijks, afvallen&#33;&#33; Ik heb een vriendin die dit ook heeft geprobeerd maar bij haar heeft het ook niets geholpen.
Zij is nu maar het Atkins dieet aan het proberen, bij haar helpt dit gelukkig wel. Zelf zou ik nooit voor dit soort dieet kiezen aangezien ik al misselijk wordt als ik zie de vetachtige dingen die ze soms moet eten. Maar het helpt bij haar, en daar gaat het tenslotte om.
Het is lastig maar iedereen is anders, dus je moet net zolang gaan zoeken en proberen wat voor jou werkt. Maar ik blijf erbij de dure dieten is mijns inziens geldklopperij. 
succes allemaal
Mo

----------


## Marie

Beste Mo zoals ik al zei gaat het hier niet alleeen om afvallen.
Als jij tussen de 130 en de 140 kilo woog.
In de WAO zat vanwege chronische vermoeidheid.
Bijna dagelijks last van darmstoornissen had.
En daarnaast zo verstandig zou zijn om niet te beginnen aan dure afslankpillen en shakes en andere troep.
Omdat je weet dat dat gewoon heel erg ongezond is.
Maar wat je ook doet, je verliest geen gewicht.
Hooguit een paar kilo.
Zou jij dan niet een gedegen onderzoek op voedselintollerantie willen wagen?
Een onderzoek dat ook nog eens betaald wordt door het ziekendfonds en dus wel degelijk erkend wordt.
Een onderzoek dat werkelijk op jou afgestemd is en dus niet zoals montignac of fit for life op de gemiddelde mens?

Het dieet is trouwens helemaal niet duur.
maar een laboratorium onderzoek op 92 voedingsstoffen wel.

Voor een gemidelde begeleiding van een gewone dietiste betaal je uiteindelijk net zo veel.

----------


## Gast: Greetje

> _Originally posted by c_@18-05-2003, 15:09:50
> * Hallo mensen.
> 
> Wie heeft ervaring opgedaan met het ondergaan van een bepaalde bloedtest? Nav deze test wordt een lijst gemaakt met voedingsmiddelen die niet goed door je lichaam worden verteerd/afgebroken. Acht weken mag je deze voedingsmiddelen niet meer gebruiken en dan zou je vele kilo&#39;s moeten afvallen en je zou je een stuk fitter moeten gaan voelen. Het nadeel is wel dat dit je 500 euro kost. Best wel veel geld. Wie o wie heeft ervaring met dit dieet?
> 
> C*


 Hallo C,

Als eerste wil ik zeggen dat ik deze test NOG niet heb laten doen.
De reden dat ik het nog niet heb gedaan is eigenlijk heel erg simpel.
Ik heb geinformeerd naar dat gene wat raymond van Barneveld ook heeft laten doen, het werkt schijnbaar heel erg goed maar het is echt veel te duur.
Ik heb op de site van immogenics een afspraak gemaakt om infromatie te vragen en ik had ingevuld dat ik in oosterhout zou willen gaan omdat ik daar ook vlakbij woon.
Ik kreeg een paar dagen later een brief thuis dat ik een donderdag ochtend om 9.00uur in baarn moest komen.
Dit vond ik natuurlijk niet echt de oplossing gezien ik ook naar mijn werk moest en trouwens had aangegeven in oosterhout te willen gaan.
Ik heb die dag meteen geprobeerd te bellen maar die dag waren ze er niet en kreeg ik een bandje.
Ik heb toen naar Oosterhout gebeld om te vragen of ik rechtstreeks via hun een afspraak kon maken maar dat was niet mogelijk omdat dat via het hoofdkantoor moest gaan.
Ik heb gevraagd hoe het precies werkt en of het allemaal echt wel de moeite waard is.
Deze arts die ik toen aan de telefoon had vertelde dat ze ging stoppen met Immogenics omdat ze het veel te duur vond.
Bij Immogenics worden 112 stoffen getest terwijl er bij een holistisch centrum 270 stoffen worden getest en de zelfde werking heeft (of beter) en de kosten zijn ook 500.

Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.

groetjes Greetje

----------


## Marie

ik kreeg het niet vergoed van het ziekenfonds dus heb het uiteindelijk toch niet gedaan.
Kan een dergelijk bedrag niet zo maar ophoesten

Greetje als je me meer kunt vertellen over dat holistische onderzoek of waar ik er meer info over kan krijgen dan hoor ik het graag.

----------


## Djrco

Ik heb wel gelezen over de viavitalis personal foodtest dan wordt gekeken welke voedingsstoffen wel en niet goed voor je zijn. Dat is per persoon verschillend. Als je je daar aanhoudt schijn je ook af te vallen en je fitter te voelen. Deze test kost 280,00 euro scheelt toch bijna de helft en ik las van goede ervaringen van mensen.

----------


## Deslumme

Afvallen is een moeilijk proces, dat weet ik als geen ander maar het begint bij het feit dat je lichaam 'nog' niet is aangepast aan deze snelle maatschappij van fastfoods en bewerkte voeding, je lichaam heeft nog niet geleerd wat te doen met deze suikers en zet ze om in vet. Als je dit eenmaal accepteert ( en dat kost tijd ) dan kun je beginnen met overstappen naar basale voeding, voeding die de mens al meer dat tienduizend jaar tot zich neemt. Als je jezelf voor bijv, 6 weken zou beperken tot deze voedingsschaal dan zul je verbaast staan hoe snel de kilo's eraf vliegen. Je zal wat onderzoek moeten doen naar suikers en welke suikers zijn er, wat is goed voor je en wat niet. Voor mij ging er een wereld open na deze 6 weken en kreeg ik zomaar zin om actief te zijn  :Confused:  en werd ik gemotiveerd om door te gaan. Het kost even wat moeite maar als je eenmaal van deze suikerverslaving (suiker is verslavend) af bent wil je niks anders meer...

----------

